
Confronting the Technological Society (2014) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/confronting-the-technological-society
======
jstewartmobile
Similar arguments were put forth in Spengler's "Man and Technics" back in
1931.

Spengler, having a very different temperament than Ellul, saw this phenomena
as a sort of self-destructive destiny that we should face like men.

Ellul's treatment, for what it lacks in primacy, more than makes up for with
constructive insight.

------
lgregg
It's never referenced in the article, but if you're interested in this stuff
most of it falls under the category of "Media Ecology".

